# Plantex CSM+B ingredients



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Plantex CSM Miller's Microplex
--------------------------------------
Fe 7.0 % 4.0%
Mn 2.0 % 4.0 %
Mg 1.5 % 1.4 %
Zn 0.4 % 1.5 %
Cu 0.1 % 1.5 %
Mo 0.05 % ---
B --- 0.5 %
Co --- 0.05 %
Mb --- 0.1 %

+B is an extra addition of Boron. Don't know how much.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

^ formatting sucks, but I think you can make it out.


----------



## Loyal to the Oil (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks alot !

Why are there 2 percentages for most of the nutrients tho ? And what is Miller's Microplex ?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The first column is for Plantex CSM the second is Miller's Microplex (another trace mixture).


----------



## briceboke (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi,
I leave in Lebanon(middle east) and it is hard to get these kind of products and No Amazon option...
I found some micronutrients with % as per following would it be good?
Fe 4
Zn 4
Mn 3
MgO 2
B 1.5
Cu 0.5
Mo 0.05

Could I ise this or the dosage is to far from Csm and others.

Thank you


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I think the zinc and boron are a bit on the high side, but it should be usable.


----------



## mbkemp (Dec 15, 2016)

Go to rotala butterfly. I think if you enter a dose it will give a breakdown on how much of what


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

